# Rat rescues in Wisconsin?



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Is anyone aware of a good rat rescue in Wisconsin?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll have a look around for you, if i don't find anything you can try petfinder.com . Where are you located in Wis. ?

I'm not sure where you are but i found this: 

http://www.geocities.com/Rhinelander_Rat_Rescue/


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks! I am located near the Green Bay/Oshkosh/Appleton area.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WI43.html

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7837513

I'm not sure how close this is too you, i looked up a postal code but it gave me like 10 for greenbay. I don't want to sound like a pred. or something but could i get your postal code? that would help a whole lot unless you've found what your looking for.


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

I am not going to give out my EXACT postal code so I will give a nearby one: 54901
Thanks guys


----------

